# would like to see some wrist slings!



## JRD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

Use the search tab there are a bunch of threads about them.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here you go, I have made 4 others for friends and it is actually kind of fun


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I did the snake knot from another thread here in the DIY. Fun stuff


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's mine. I used the cobra stitch and the diamond braid. I've gotten into the paracord. I've made duck call lanyards, sunglasses straps, bino straps, and a few other odds and ends like key chains. It's fun making your own stuff. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassingThrough (Jun 23, 2010)

Iceman does a heck of a job. You have to check out his tutorial. I used his tutorial and have made a few for my friends. 

You can check out this thread and watch his youtube videos.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1128557&highlight=diy+wrist+sling


----------



## bcedhoyt (May 13, 2012)

sweet! yeah i watched iceman's videos on youtube he did a nice tutorial. so after his videos i ordered some paracord lol. do you guys make your own leather bracket or if not where did you guys purchase them?


----------



## archersedge1 (Jun 11, 2010)

I use leather belt blank for the yoke, you can find it and the punches to make the holes on Ebay..


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

bcedhoyt said:


> sweet! yeah i watched iceman's videos on youtube he did a nice tutorial. so after his videos i ordered some paracord lol. do you guys make your own leather bracket or if not where did you guys purchase them?


I bought mine off of ridgerunner slings: 
http://www.ridgerunnerslings.com/jzcart/index.php?cat=105


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are a few my daughters make. 



























Hutch


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

View attachment 1369033


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

I made my yoke from an old belt. It was actually a woman's belt that already had diamond shaped holes in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CustomLowz (Nov 20, 2011)

You can see a bunch of mine here : www.facebook.com/HKSlings


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Snow camo...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Here are pics of some slings I've made for my own personal bows I've had over the past few years... I also built the strings for the first four:*

Athens Accomplice









Elite Z28









Mathews Conquest II









Athens Ibex









Mathews Reezen


----------



## Sku11ey (Jan 10, 2012)

Got this from ridgerunner.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

You can see some of mine on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bow-Paracor...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c33da60


----------



## bcedhoyt (May 13, 2012)

hey guys they all look awesome lol. i just got my paracord i ordered from amazon. this is my first time with paracord so i dont really know but it doesnt look the same size as it does in the videos it looks alot smaller. could you check this site out and see if i ordered the right stuff? idk though. i wasnt able to copy and paste the website. but if you have time go to amazon and its atwood parachute cord 550.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks right to me, It has 7 strands inside it right?


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks to the AT members who gave instructions & photos in past threads!

These were my references:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=755260

and

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1128557


Prepare for paracord OVERLOAD!


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

PassingThrough said:


> Iceman does a heck of a job. You have to check out his tutorial. I used his tutorial and have made a few for my friends.
> 
> You can check out this thread and watch his youtube videos.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1128557&highlight=diy+wrist+sling


Right on! :thumbs_up I watched his original tutorial and bought some cord and did some myself. Very simple to do and they turned out as nice as what you see on here. I was having a blast. I then made a few bracelets for my children. My wife has a nice sling on her bow I made and it rocks. Myself....I made myself one and tried it and i didn't like shooting with a sling so i removed it never to put it back on. I don't like em. They get in my way lol.


----------



## CustomLowz (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## danieltreacy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, that red, black and grey sling on the matrix is awesomely chunky! Mind sharing the name of the weave? I'd love to try making one.


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

danieltreacy said:


> Wow, that red, black and grey sling on the matrix is awesomely chunky! Mind sharing the name of the weave? I'd love to try making one.


Me too! What's that one called?


----------



## bcedhoyt (May 13, 2012)

my first DIY slings!!! the black one was my first then i did a tighter braid on my second.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe it is called a basket weave. 



Curtdawg88 said:


> Me too! What's that one called?


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*my SNAARCHERY.COM sling*


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a wrist sling I made for myself.

I went online and learned how to make a few different types of weaves. Then I designed, carved and dyed some leather...and "Wa-La".

The smaller weave is a "diamond weave". The larger weave is a "cobra weave".

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## danieltreacy (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers, yeah, I think I've worked out how to do it after googling a few more examples. Looks like a standard cobra weave, but with a pair of alternating spine strips making a basket weave on top. Looks awesome. Thanks



TJK said:


> I believe it is called a basket weave.


----------

